# Liveworkshop um und mit Adobe Illustrator CS5



## ink (6. Dezember 2011)

*Vektorgelöt zum Weihnachtsfest.*


Dear Santa
Am 18.12. gibt es einen weiteren Liveworkshop um und mit Adobe Illustrator CS5.
Ich werde nicht irgendein Bild vektorisieren, sondern ein Bild, das ihr gewählt habt.
Also postet eure Vorschläge und dann wird von euch gevotet, welches Bild es wird.

Was wolltet ihr schon immer mal lernen? Wie bekommt man diesen oder jenen Effekt hin?
Einzige Bedingung: Das Bild darf keine Urheberrechte verletzen!


Beste


*Und hier gehts zur Aufzeichnung: http://experts.adobeconnect.com/p9tsqe3h3pd/*


----------



## smileyml (6. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal kein konkretes Bild.
Aber vielleicht ist es interessant ein Portraitfoto (oder auch ein anderes von einer Person) zu nehmen und die Möglichkeiten und Unterschiede neben dem Verlaufsgitter zu zeigen.
Also wie stelle ich mich als "Comicfigur" dar bzw. als gezeichnet.

PS: Alternativ suche ich eine Skandinavienkarte raus


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Zeit rennt ja.....

Ich (und sicherlich auch einige andere) kenne mich mit dem Thema vektorisieren nicht aus.
Werden irgendwelche technischen Anforderungen an das Bild gestellt?
Muss das Objekt z.b. freigestellt sein (neutraler Hintergrund), oder kann es grob gesagt auch ein Laubfrosch im Laub sein?

Wie/Wo sollen die Bilder abgegeben werden?
Einfach hier als Anhang in den Kommentaren?

Bis wann ist Abgabefrist?

Wie läuft das Voting ab?
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Bilder gesammelt werden und dann dazu ein Umfrage-Thread eröffnet wird?!


----------



## ink (6. Dezember 2011)

Moin Dau,
Anforderungen hab ich nicht an das Bild.
Das Bild sollte nur nicht 12x12px haben 

Es kann völlig unbearbeitet sein, nichts muss freigestellt werden.

Bilder gerne hier in die Kommentare (über "Erweitert") anhängen.
Bis zum 12. um 23:59 sollten sich einige Bilder hier einfinden, dann gibt es bis zum 17ten um 23:59 Uhr das Voting in einem seperatem Thread.
Den Link gibt es dann zur gegebenen Zeit.
Dort kann dann die Stimme dem Bild gegeben werden, welches die eigenen Interessen abdeckt oder ihr mich schier verzweifeln sehen wollt 

Wenn weitere Fragen da sind, gerne fragen!

Beste


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, der Dankomat funktioniert bei mir mit dem IE7 nicht, drum sage ich einfach mal hier "Danke".


----------



## ink (11. Dezember 2011)

So, ich poste mal ein Bild:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/havgan/4724696380/sizes/l/in/photostream/

(Als Link für die Credits)

Beste


----------



## smileyml (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich will mal mein Portraitwunsch auch mit einem Bild untermauern:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/21115345@N02/3288850110/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## countryqt30 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss nicht, ob das hinzugehoert, aber mich wuerde brennend interessieren, wie man diesen unglaublichen Effekt hinbekommt: http://illustrators.ru/illustrations/388181_original.jpg?1323497962


----------

